# McIntosh Mc4000M



## u4styx (May 6, 2011)

not mine.
McIntosh MC4000M Sq Amplifier w MEQ450 Scammers Stay Away | eBay


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Why is he a scammer? I bought from him before.

Edit: He is also a member here


----------



## u4styx (May 6, 2011)

No that's the title if the listing. He is saying for scammers to stay away. Prob people bidding and not paying.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

:laugh:I bet Andy was all over it.:laugh:


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

u4styx said:


> No that's the title if the listing. He is saying for scammers to stay away. Prob people bidding and not paying.


OOOPS I should have read more carefully


----------



## miggy (Mar 27, 2011)

What's up guys, yes Andy was and still all over it bidding and retracting bids with different names, messages like crazy how my item was too expensive and others were like its a nice piece etc, guy is too much!boh and twice I've sold my mx406 and meters to a non payer I know it's part of he's scam..


----------



## u4styx (May 6, 2011)

people are nuts for Mac stuff. I got outbid a few days ago for an old McIntosh bass knob at $180. I figured that there was no way someone would pay more than that. I was wrong. That Amp is a beautiful piece. I had one at one time and then got a new car and it didn't fit so I ended up selling it back to the original owner. A guy messaged my a few weeks ago to see if I still had it.


----------



## miggy (Mar 27, 2011)

u4styx said:


> people are nuts for Mac stuff. I got outbid a few days ago for an old McIntosh bass knob at $180. I figured that there was no way someone would pay more than that. I was wrong. That Amp is a beautiful piece. I had one at one time and then got a new car and it didn't fit so I ended up selling it back to the original owner. A guy messaged my a few weeks ago to see if I still had it.


This dude is beyond nuts, I know he just sold one for almost 3k yet he cries for my price.. Sorry to hear about you're loss but here's you're chance to get one?


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

u4styx said:


> people are nuts for Mac stuff. I got outbid a few days ago for an old McIntosh bass knob at $180. I figured that there was no way someone would pay more than that. I was wrong. That Amp is a beautiful piece. I had one at one time and then got a new car and it didn't fit so I ended up selling it back to the original owner. A guy messaged my a few weeks ago to see if I still had it.


That was a second time listing. First time went just over $100 and seller relisted. Means he had someone bidding for him/her the first time around.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

wish i kept mine. pretty positive i sold mine for under a thousand long time ago. lol


----------



## u4styx (May 6, 2011)

soccerguru607 said:


> That was a second time listing. First time went just over $100 and seller relisted. Means he had someone bidding for him/her the first time around.


That crossed my mind. I was waiting for the second chance to come around. Never did.


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

miggy said:


> What's up guys, yes Andy was and still all over it bidding and retracting bids with different names, messages like crazy how my item was too expensive and others were like its a nice piece etc, guy is too much!boh and twice I've sold my mx406 and meters to a non payer I know it's part of he's scam..


Just put a Buy it Now price on the amp and quit playing Russian Roulette with the bid retracting scammers.


----------



## miggy (Mar 27, 2011)

MACS said:


> Just put a Buy it Now price on the amp and quit playing Russian Roulette with the bid retracting scammers.


I did with headunit and meters he didn't pay, I spoke to eBay about this issue they can't do anything for me just told me block certain people. They were able to confirm though Andy was under different names, this is the first time I deal with these issues all my other auctions have been smooth. Is it only certain items that these scammers are after?


----------

